# Arrow Recomendation for Bowtech Assassin



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

Im shooting the Beman MFX team realtree 400s. My setup is close to yours expect a little longer length and with my quickfletch, arrow, and tip im right around 415 grains give or take a little. Ive had no problems getting tight grouping with these arrows.


----------



## paulhood77 (Jan 14, 2010)

I was thinking of Carbon Express Maxima Blue Streaks 250 so I would be right around the 350 Grain mark.


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

should be good. Try it and see how she shoots !


----------

